# Where does your Furbaby sleep @ night?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All 4 of mine sleep in bed with me....


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> All 4 of mine sleep in bed with me....


 
 You must have a king-size bed!

The Pud sleeps next to me in the bed. She has a tendency to hog the pillow, so I made her her own little pillow for Xmas 

We're just like an old married couple...


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Scarlett has her spot on our bed. Normaly right smack in the middle.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb sleeps in his crate, usually with the door open.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We bought a new bed to accomodate the furbies. However, as little ones ( until over a year old) they were crated.


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mac would sometimes hop up on our bed but after 15-20 minutes he'd get hot and hop back down. He had free run of the house and there was no rhyme or reason (at least to me) where you'd find him .... in the mud room on the cool tile, in his crate, on the floor by the bed, in the hall. 

The one place you'd almost never find him was on the dog bed! :doh: We ended up putting it out on the porch for the cats - they LOVED it!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby starts out on our bed, but, then gets too hot (we have a waterbed) and sleeps on the floor next to the bed. When he gets really warm, he sleeps in the bath tub. He will also go out to the living room and sleep on the leather sofa or recliner, but, he's usually in the bedroom by us.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We bought a new bed to accomodate the furbies. However, as little ones ( until over a year old) they were crated.


 
What you and DH arent willing to share with the girls and Cody? I'm calling animal control. Kidding!!! Better yet I'll just come by and pick up those to abused girls! 


*-B!:wavey:*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In the winter both boys sleep on the bed with me. I usually get about 10" on the side of a king sized bed. In the summer they start off on my bed but migrate to the floor til the alarm goes off then they are back up on the bed to wish me a good morning.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They all sleep on the floor in our room...we have a couple of dog beds, but they rarely use them...


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Axel sleeps wherever he wants to but most nights he crawls under the bathroom sink where it is dark and cool. As a routine he jumps on our bed every night to say goodnight, cuddles between my husband and I for about 5 to 10 minutes and then jumps back down and heads towards the bathroom.
I guess it gets too warm for him on our bed.

He likes to nap on our bed, though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pudden said:


> You must have a king-size bed!
> 
> The Pud sleeps next to me in the bed. She has a tendency to hog the pillow, so I made her her own little pillow for Xmas
> 
> We're just like an old married couple...


LOL.... Yep a Ca. King..DH travels most of the time so the bed is perfect for us but when he comes home, theres not enough room.... SO DH and the boys sleeping in bed ..so they all can snore together, me and the girls go to another room for peace and quite.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> What you and DH arent willing to share with the girls and Cody? I'm calling animal control. Kidding!!! Better yet I'll just come by and pick up those to abused girls!
> 
> 
> *-B!:wavey:*


OH, they are ON the king sized bed now. Cody even shares my pillow:uhoh: when he can steal it away from Penny !!!!! Only as little ones were they crated at night.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

One sleeps in a crate, one sleeps on a doggie bed on the floor, and one sleeps either under the covers in my or in a gloriously plush pile of blankets, pillows and such right beside my side of the bed. There just isn't room with me tossing and turning and miserable all night for the dogs, too!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra, starts out on the living room floor or her dog bed. Then she comes in to check on me (wet nose probe)and lays on the floor next to the bed on my husband's side.
About 3 to 4:00 AM she checks on me with her wet nose to make sure I'm going to get up when the alarm goes off at 4:30 so we can go for a walk or play before work.
Saturday and Sunday too.
She's the best alarm clock, she's relentless.
Karen


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Gwen, should we have the "famous" bathroom carpet debate?  

That's too funny! Now all you need is to get a kitty to sleep on your toilet lid and you'll be all set 

My pup is a crate sleeper but that's only because we can't trust her to come into our bedroom... she'd roam the house and who knows what surprises would await in the morning.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Axel looks oh so comfy on the down comforter.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Oliver would sleep under our bed with about 1/3 of his body sticking out!


My Keper does this. At 12 1/2 years old though she sometimes forgets where she is and can't figure out how to get up. :doh: So sad, yet funny. :heartbeat
Lucy prefers the rug along side my wife's side of the bed. :sleeping:
Oriana is all over the place. She starts in our bed, then the floor, then one of the dog beds, then back up in our bed. :hyper: And when I get up to use the bathroom I come back to find her sprawled accross my spot.  I don't kknow how a pup that small can take up so much room! :doh:


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

@ 5+ months, Riley sleeps in his crate with the door closed and locked. The crate is in our bedroom, but we are planning on moving it to the family room if we can find the space.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Gwen, should we have the "famous" bathroom carpet debate?
> 
> That's too funny! Now all you need is to get a kitty to sleep on your toilet lid and you'll be all set
> 
> My pup is a crate sleeper but that's only because we can't trust her to come into our bedroom... she'd roam the house and who knows what surprises would await in the morning.


No carpet in our bathroom but ceramic tile - that's why he sleeps there - it's COLD (especially today with morning temperatures of -27C Brrrrrrrr). My daugher's GR also is in our room & she moves all over the place during the night. One night, I got up to get a drink of water, (didn't shuffle my feet) & went flying into the dresser. I ached all over!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

(Hey, I just hope that DH puts the toilet seat down!!!!!!! Just kidding...... Now that would be a sight, me falling into the toilet & into poor Nyg! That would be a story to say "Why I can't come to work.")


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Sam sleeps between my husband & me for about half an hour. When he gets too hot (after about an hour) he sleeps on his bed on the floor next to me. He's a creature of habit because for every night of the 9 months we have had him he has slept next to me on the floor! He won't get up in the morning until I do either. My husband & boys can be in and out of our room, but he stays on his bed until I get up. He's such a sweet boy!

The toilet & under the sink spots cracked me up - what silly dogs


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Craigbob said:


> @ 5+ months, Riley sleeps in his crate with the door closed and locked. The crate is in our bedroom, but we are planning on moving it to the family room if we can find the space.


Have you ever seen the new "furniture" crates???? They really look like an end table. I didn't check the price:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito sleeps on my bed with me! He is a great bed sleeper. Hangs out in his spot at the end of the bed...sometimes he will come up and cuddle. 
He stays there all night until someone wakes up in the house and he can hear them. Then he roo roo roos at the door!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our boys start out on the floor on my side of the bed. Gwen, I totally relate to the shuffling to the bathroom to avoid stepping on someone's head or leg!
Sometime in the night they shift to the couches in the den or living room but by about 4 or 5 a.m. are back next to the bed. 
Do you think THEY think they are fooling us? LOL!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish Daisy would sleep in my bed with me, I've had numerous talks with her about this. Her style is only to tuck me in though and then she's off to her own space for the night :bawling:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Our two older girls sleep in between my Husband and I in bed, if I happen to get up at night, I ALWAYS lose my spot!
The youngsters sleep either in the dog room loose, or in crates.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

All of the above ....lol the young kids sleep in their crates, various parts of the house!! I think they use more sq feet than little ol me does! Tauri has her couch, Adi has her couch, on occasion Tauri sleeps with me in bed. She is the best bed fellow, does not move a muscle  I think at -10 and dropping tonight shall be one of those nights!


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I wish Daisy would sleep in my bed with me, I've had numerous talks with her about this


I have also had this discussion with Cider. I can't even drag him up there sometimes...cruel huh! Sometimes he wants to be on the bed (he'll let me know by resting his head on it then jumping up). But most of the time he is on his bed, then the floor, then in the bathroom...but, he never leaves the room until we are up for the day.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy goes between the end of our bed and the floor at the end of the bed.. sometimes I will come out to the living room and he will be sprawled out on the floor or a couch.. The last few mornings i have gotten out of the shower and he is in my spot on the bed..


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Shadow now that he is older prefers the floor beside the bed but Madison is on the bed and expects to be tucked in, and still carries her blanket with her !


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel WOULD sleep in bed with me if it were allowed by the DH. Kerosene wouldn't though. She gets hot easy. But they both like the cold hardwood floors or the laminate in the bathroom or kitchen. Ive bought so many expensive dog beds and all they use it as is a pee pad... Neither of them want it but they both want to tell each other its theirs just in case. Ive learned to get the washable kind. They sleep on their leather couch, and no one else is allowed on it. Kids are great...Kids are great...


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Tilly will not go to bed, which is on the floor on my side of the bed, until everyone else in the house is tucked in for the night. If there is anyone up after I go to bed, generally one of my girls in their bedrooms, Tilly will lay outside their rooms until they turn out the lights. Then she'll come into lay down in our room.


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

my 11 week old goes back and forth between my bed and right up against the outside wall, under the window. He's still too little to jump up and too scared to jump down in the dark, so he wakes me up every time.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Axel looks oh so comfy on the down comforter.


Doesn't he? Sometimes he suddenly disappears in bedroom direction, then you can hear a very loud "SIGH" and you know he went for a nap and got all comfy somewhere.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> All of the above ....lol the young kids sleep in their crates, various parts of the house!! I think they use more sq feet than little ol me does! Tauri has her couch, Adi has her couch, on occasion Tauri sleeps with me in bed. She is the best bed fellow, does not move a muscle  I think at -10 and dropping tonight shall be one of those nights!


Ron's away visiting @ his daughter's home, it's supposed to be a low of -27C tonight so I'll have to pry Nyg away from the toilet to snuggle with me....... do you think dog biscuits will work??????


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I think this says it all


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Even at 14 months, Brady still sleeps in his crate in the living room. He insists on going into his crate when he gets tired at night, and in the mornings when I wake him up, he doesn't want to come out! He'll sleep there as long as he can fit


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Rusty had a variety of places he would sleep. He slept with us often until the past year or so when it was just easier to stay on the floor. His other favorite spots were in the bedroom closet, on the couch, behind the couch, by the front door, and under the computer desk.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Fontana has the run of the house at night. She usually falls asleep downstairs in her crate between 8 and 10pm and we just leave the door open. Sometimes we wake up with her on our bed, sometimes she is on the floor of our bedroom, and sometimes she stays downstairs in her crate. When we are not home, she often naps on the bed. I guess she likes the solitude.  

When she was younger, she liked sleeping on the tile floor in our bathroom, but she hasn't done that in a while.

This morning I woke up around 4am and thought I heard her wimpering downstairs. Thinking she might need to go out, I went downstairs to find her fast asleep in her crate.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

Lola sleeps next to my bed


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Both mine sleep in the bed with us and I wouldnt have it any other way  But instead of lying up and down the bed they lie crossways which means they get over half the bed and me and my dh get whats left, lol...oh and they both have to be touching me while they sleep, I guess they feel safe that way


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My guys have a queen-sized bed. I'm allowed to share it with them though 

Ronin the wonder cat sleeps there too, but he has other favorite places, to wit:


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I made him a doggie pillow which he didn't care for too much... but I then it dawned on me that he was always pulling the bedspread off my bed and sleeping on it.... so now he has an assortment of his own blankets he sleeps on by my side of the bed


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine both get in bed with me and Jeff. They are bigtime cuddlers. Sam usually gets warm about 20 mins after we get in bed, and will sleep on the floor for a while, but in the mornings they are both in bed with us again. Dillon sleeps on the bed all night, sometimes in the mornings he's in the exact same spot/position he started in! 





NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ronin the wonder cat sleeps there too, but he has other favorite places, to wit:



Aww.. gotta love those kitty in the sink pics.. I have SEVERAL like that. I miss having a kitty


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Usually all 3 of them sleep on bed, sometimes Shy gets too warm and will go sleep on the couch or on the floor beside bed.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie sleeps on her leopard print bed. Layla sleeps next to Aubrie in her crate.

If it were up to me, both would sleep in bed with me.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Murphy sleeps downstairs in his crate on a pillow and Libby starts off sleeping on her dog bed which is on the floor next to DH. When the alarm first goes off around 6, she roo's at the side of the bed to come up. My husband scoots down a bit and taps the bed and Libby jumps up and sleeps above his pillow in a tight little ball. She usually shares his pillow with him. 

This morning she wanted to come up on the bed around 5:30. Something must of got her up!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Nyg usually sleeps wrapped around the toilet in the master bedroom:yuck::yuck::yuck:.


Gwen, that's hilarious! I guess it's the coolest spot for him. I have a friend who's lab sleeps in the empty bathtub! 

Pippa sleeps on her Drop & Flop bed beside our bed. If she gets too warm she moves to the bare floor. During the summer she sleeps on the bare wood floor or her canine cooler bed. Our Whippet sleeps in his crate. If he's not crated he wanders during the night, gets into stuff and wakes us up multiple times.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad Harvey isn't the only one cuddling with the toilet instead of me! He moves around a lot at night but his favorite place is laying behind the toilet. I didn't have his crate the first day that I brought him home, so I put him in the bathroom so I could go buy one and I panicked when I got home b/c I couldn't find him in the bathroom. He was so small back then, I couldn't see him way behind the toilet. The poor guy is gonna be heartbroken when he no longer fits there, which should be around tomorrow. Perhaps when he's big enough, he'll start jumping in the bathtub


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson usually alternates between his doggy bed and UNDER our bed. One night he's going to grow while he's under there and won't be able to get out!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley sleeps in our bed, slap bang in the middle of me and my new hubby - we joke that Marley is the best contraveptive ever!!!


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Morgan and Casey have dog beds one either side of our bed. When we had just Morgan, sometimes he would sleep with us but when we got Casey we had to put a stop to it. We have my late parents original honey maple wedding bed which is 70 years old and is a full size. It's actually in my signatue picture. I get nervous when all four of us are together on the bed evey morning. I don't want to loose that bed so I get up really fast.


----------



## midnightstar (Aug 1, 2009)

Erika usely sleeps under my bed or in our shower. XD


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a queen size bed, Gracie gets about 60% of the space, while Kitty gets 10% and I am left with the rest..


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Until Jake is reliable enough not to go eat the wires in the house, he is stuck in his crate. Once he is older, he will be sleeping in my bed. Of course his crate is my bedside table due to the size so he may as well be in bed with me already LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

msteeny28 said:


> I have a queen size bed, Gracie gets about 60% of the space, while Kitty gets 10% and I am left with the rest..


 what a hoot!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey sleeps next to my side of the bed.I did try few times make her to sleep with me.She is way to hot .Sadly(for me) it didn't work.I think she sneaks downstairs during the night to cheel on hardwood floor.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

We now give Molly the full freedom of the first floor!  That means she's free to go in the kitchen and the living room... But we still put a little gate in the stairs! We let her free when we go away from the house to... It's so much fun when she welcomes us home!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer was crated until a few months ago...now he sleeps on his bed right outside our room....our cats get the room freedom, they dont so much get along.


----------



## ApolloandConner'sMom (Aug 3, 2009)

I was lol as I read the posts! Apollo and Conner would take up me entire bed if I let them. Add two cats, Sugar and Spice to the mix and there is no place for mom! So, the big boys are now sleeping on dog beds on the floor. Which is not going to smoothly as Apollo has taken to putting his head on the bed and just staring at me while Conner stands beside him and sighs deeply while looking at the bed!! I give in in the mornings and invite them up for loving time. Which they love and get down when I head to the shower. It ended up a great compromise.


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

storm who is 11 weeks sleeps in the kitchen on his bed..he has always slept here since we brought him home age 7 weeks.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

angel sleeps on my bed with me.

she sleeps sread out next to me with her head on a pillow (very cute) then mid night she will lay on the floor at the end of my bed


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout pretty much sleeps anywhere and everywhere. The only place she's not allowed to sleep is in our bed. She usually goes from our sons bed to her bed then to the couch. Sometimes on hot nights she sleeps on the tile floor in the kitchen.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Luck is a combo. He starts on the bed with me and snuggles. Then when I am about to go to sleep he jumps down and sleeps either in the bathtub or on the bathroom floor. I think because it is cooler in there. Because lately, he has been starting in the bed, goes to the bathroom, then back to the bed. OF COURSE, when he chooses my bed it has to be at the top on our pillows so we end up in the middle or at the bottom (we are deep sleepers and do not even realize we moved!).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

At this time, all five sleep in my bed!  No one needs to be crated anymore, certainly not at night (Spirit does still when home alone) and the baby is no longer bed sharing with me!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Tessa used to have to sleep in the living room by herself when she was aby and then she would cry and chew thigns so we got her a crate and put her in that. That didnèt make a difference so we moved it into my room and then, she was a little better. And then when we built are house we live in now, she selpt in my room on my bed and has ever since and that started 5 years ago and she is now 6. She like to take up the whole bottom end of my bed. so you have to sleep all crounched up in a ball, but in the winter she's a good foot warmer.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Harley usually ends up in bed with us... Although he rarely stays for the night. It's just so hard to say no to that face when he wants to come up and cuddle with us!


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

She's slept on the Floor in my room ever since I was sure she was potty trained I leave her kennel door open so that is her available "bed" but she prefers the floor sometimes I'll let her on my bed but if she tries to bite me or the bedding she's off and if after this she tries to get back on the bed (she's not quite big enough to get on the bed and btw can be a pain to lift up) I must put her in the kennel but she's usually good on the floor


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

California King for me and The Pack!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Charlie either sleeps by the open fire in the winter or on the settee and sometimes in her dog bed which has a memory foam mattress 

Daisy starts off on our bed but gets down and sleeps by the patio door as she loves to look out in the garden and then she comes back into the bedroom and curls up in her own bed.


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Our two sleep on the settee in the kitchen at night.There is a doggie bed on the floor as well if they fancy a change - and they like the cool floor tiles during the summer.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

2 usually sleep on my bed, but they tend to swap during the night; occassionally I wake with all 3 on my bed - a bit comfy for me and 3 goldens on 1 single bed LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our dogs all have their own doggy pillows on the floor..one on each side of the bed and one at the end of the bed. Sometimes they'll move and sleep on the futon in the spare room....but mostly they're in our bedroom.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Gwen said:


> Nyg usually sleeps wrapped around the toilet in the master bedroom:yuck::yuck::yuck:.


It's so funny you say that!! I have may pics of him sleeping "wrapped" around the throne! He did that until he was too big to fit there. For a while, we were "measuring" him using how well he fit there! 

He has since smartened up and has the "honor" spot right in the middle of his two favorite people! :doh:


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

my dog sleeps anywhere he likes, my bed, his bed, sofa, my sisters bed, brothers bed, floor, rug etc.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby aways walks me upstairs to bed, and settles briefly in the hallway to make sure I stay there. Then he joins Kirby down stairs on the sofa.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith starts out on the bed with us, but then moves to either the floor or a chair in the room (we consider it her chair now). then either right before or when the alarm goes off, she's back on the bed with us.


----------

